# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Microsoft achte le domaine office.com  une socit bruxelloise

## Tofalu

> *Mise  jour du 21.08.2009*
> 
> Le site a pris vie ce matin. Il se contente pour l'instant de rediriger ses visiteurs vers Microsoft Office Online. 
> 
> Plus tard, office.com aura plusieurs fonctions. Il prsentera au public les applications Office Desktop et permettra l'accs  certains de ses produits en ligne (comme Microsoft Office Live, par exemple).
> 
> Le site devrait ensuite logiquement tre utilis pour des missions plus importantes, wait and see.


*Microsoft achte le domaine office.com*


Microsoft continue  poser les grandes pierres de son difice pour Office 2010 prvu lanne prochaine. Aprs louverture de la Technical Preview  quelques priviligis le 13 Juillet dernier, cest un autre geste fort qui vient dtre accompli : Microsoft vient dacqurir le domaine Office.com jusqualors proprit dune socit belge.
Bien que Microsoft et ContactOffice (lancien propritaire) nont encore pas comment linformation, le whois parle de lui-mme :




> Registrant:
>         Domain Administrator
>         Microsoft Corporation
>         One Microsoft Way 
>          Redmond WA 98052
>         US
> domains@microsoft.com +1.4258828080 Fax: +1.4259367329
> 
>     Domain Name: office.com


Sachant, dautre part, que Whois indique un changement des informations au 04 aot 2009.

Bien entendu, la question se pose de savoir pourquoi Microsoft a souhait acqurir ce domaine alors quil sen tait pass jusque-l. La rponse parat toute simple : Microsoft Office 2010 offrira des applications en ligne, inutile de vous dire que peu dutilisateur aurait t sduit par une adresse du style : http://www.microsoft.com/office ou bien encore http://office.microsoft.com/online. Cela peut tre un argument de plus face  Google dont les services ont parfois des URI complexes.

Sources : http://www.whois.net/whois/office.com

A lire aussi

Office 2010 proposera de nouveaux formats pour contrer les accusations de Bruxelles

----------


## Skyounet

A l'instar de www.outlook.com  ::):

----------


## Chuck_Norris

Ce sont effectivement des nouvelles de premire importance. Merci de nous les avoir fait partager.

----------


## Julien_G

Combien a cote ?  :8-):

----------


## Tofalu

> Combien a cote ?


Personne ne donne de montant, mais  mon avis, cela doit tre trs trs cher  :;):

----------


## fanning

> Personne ne donne de montant, mais  mon avis, cela doit tre trs trs cher


L question n'est pas l, mais elle est plutot il est de combien le retour sur investissement ?

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 21.08.2009*

Le site a pris vie ce matin. Il se contente pour l'instant de rediriger ses visiteurs vers Microsoft Office Online. 

Plus tard, office.com aura plusieurs fonctions. Il prsentera au public les applications Office Desktop et permettra l'accs  certains de ses produits en ligne (comme Microsoft Office Live, par exemple).

Le site devrait ensuite logiquement tre utilis pour des missions plus importantes, wait and see.

----------


## cherkaoui.j.e

> A l'instar de www.outlook.com


De quoi s'agit-il?

----------


## argonath

> De quoi s'agit-il?


d'une redirection (rcente de toute vidence ) de cette adresse vers windows live

----------


## Skyounet

> De quoi s'agit-il?





> d'une redirection (rcente de toute vidence ) de cette adresse vers windows live


Non il s'agit de Outlook Live. Une solution pour entreprises permettant d'avoir en quelque sorte un Exchange en tant que SaaS. En gros plus besoin d'avoir un serveur Exchange chez soi, MS le fait pour nous.

C'est bas sur Exchange 2010.

(Corrigez moi si je me trompe).

----------

